# New TiVo Pricing...



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

http://www.tivo.com/2.0.asp

Till New Years...

$199 for 40 hour Stand Alone Series 2 (TiVo Brand)
$349 for 80 hour Stand Alone Series 2 (TiVo Brand)
$399 for 80 hour Stand Alone Digital Network Recorder (Sony Brand)
$199 for 35 hour Direct-Tivo Original model

TiVo service not included in price.

Don't know what is different about Sony model???


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Most likely has a better remote. :grin:


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Actually some research says you are probably right. It just looks like a regular Series 2, but with a Sony case and remote (and the Record to Sony VCR menu iten). Everything else looks the same (2 USB ports, etc.). 

Now the real question is, is it worth $50 more than the TiVo branded one??? I doubt it...


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Well, my brother has all Sony equipment, so him might want to have the Sony unit, but if you are like most of us, I probably wouldn't spend the money since they are really the same unit...


----------



## Dmitriy (Mar 24, 2002)

What is Tivo doing in Dish Network PVR forum?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

He is talking about a SA Tivo....


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

My SA TiVo is used to record dish network and there is no "Generic" PVR forum.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Yup Stand alone Tivo's work fine with Dish Network so therefore this post is appropriate here.


----------



## dlsnyder (Apr 24, 2002)

Is the harddrive in a series 2 still user upgradeable? I had heard elsewhere that it was not.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

I've heard that there is only one drive in the system, where the previous systems had 2 drives and swapping out the 2nd drive is real easy. But there is also a way you can image your drive and put it on a bigger drive (and not have to worry about rebuilding.

Visit www.tivocommunity.com to get accurate answers


----------

